# Mixing 5.1 speakers



## Pmiller76 (Aug 30, 2018)

I am a newbie and looking to get my first 5.1 surround in a 12x16 living room with vaulted ceilings and hardwood floors. TV over fireplace. I am looking at Polk 65RT in Wall speakers for surround and left + right speaker. Center speaker may be Klipsch RP-250c REF premiere 5”. Sub is Jamo J10SUBBA 10”. Is the center speaker okay with the Polks, have similar sound profiles? Anyone have the sub and what are your thoughts on the sub? Thank you!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

When building a HT system the most critical speakers are the front 3 - often referred to as LCR (Left, Center, Right) - and you really want those to match (in a traditional 5.1 system about 75% of a soundtrack comes from the front 3 speakers). Using a center, arguably the most import speaker in the entire system, which isn't 'voice matched' to the L/R speakers is not advisable as it tends to create an imbalance in the sound field.

It's ok for surrounds to be in-wall or in-ceiling, because of how little they do, but the front 3 shouldn't be. One of the things a speaker designer will try to do is minimize the width of the panel the drivers are mounted to. That's an attempt to reduce the affects of defraction, where sound bounces of the flat surface and ultimately creates distortion. When your speakers are mounted in a wall you have the exact opposite, a huge front panel. That is never a good thing. You also want to keep the front 3 a somewhat even distance from the listener(s). While modern auto-EQ systems like Audysee can compensate for a degree of distance adjustment, if you have them too far apart it can cause the sensing algorithms to miscalculate.

Depending upon what you're looking to achieve, the Jamo J10 may or may not be sufficient. If all you want is some mid-bass sound it will likely suffice, but if your intention is to recreate anything of substance in the lower frequencies it will fall well short of that. Typically people will be more sensitive to deficiencies in their bass than anything else, so you may want to reconsider your sub choice. What type of budget are you working with? Are there any limitations to consider (size, cabinet finish, etc)?


----------



## Pmiller76 (Aug 30, 2018)

Amazing insight! Ib truly appreciate your help. Inam working with an individual installer and looking at his quote. The mix of speakers on the sound stage leaves me a bit concerned. Regarding your questions, my living room is about 12X16 with an open floor plan as well as vaulted ceilings and hardwood floors. The TV is above the fireplace and cannot be relocated. I would prefer good low end performance as any action movie guy would! White finish preferred but not mandatory. Now the big question, budget. I would like to keep the system at around $1,800 allowing for $600 installation to include wires in the wall. Is that unreasonable? Thank you!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jim makes some good points as usual. If you do the klipsch center, it might be worth doing klipsch in walls as LCR. If budget is tight, I would consider a strong 3.1 system to start with until you can squirrel away for a second sub and surrounds. 
Considering that subwoofer, from one action film guy to another, I would definitely keep looking. I have some experience with Jamo subs and they’ve all been one note wonder fart boxes.


----------



## ctheronj (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a 20x24 basement that had three polk 65 in wall speakers already installed when we moved. I moved them and bought two more for a total of 5. 

The sound is really quite good for the money. They make a “matching” center, but in my limited experience with other dedicated centers the match is never really that great... often a little thin in the mid bass.

I never would have gone for in walls if they hadnt already been there, but I actually don’t mind them. The best part about in walls is the wife acceptance factor is high so you should be able to get the ok for a 15” sub if its the only visible speaker in the room!


----------

